# Marianna's 'Starting Out' Knitted Baby Dress - Free



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

I think this is going to be very popular. Knitted all-in-one.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starting-out-knitted-baby-dress


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, thank you for the link to the pattern, this is a must to make. :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh this is another must do!!! Love it! Thank you


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I just asked for a knitted version in your crochet dress post and here it is. I downloaded this pattern to my knitting patterns file. 

Thank you so much for making this pattern free!!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So sweet! Thank you!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cute! Thank you so much!


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is sweet.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute thank you :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's really cute..thank you!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

A sweet and easy pattern and I think it will become a favourite. Many thanks!


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! Can't wait to start this


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Marianna for another beautiful pattern. I love it and have recently made a pretty pink one. I will definitely be making many, many more. You are a very kind and generous lady sharing your beautiful patterns with us and I really appreciate it. &#128158; Ros


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Marianna for another beautiful pattern. I love it and have recently made a pretty pink one. I will definitely be making many, many more. You are a very kind and generous lady sharing your beautiful patterns with us and I really appreciate it. 💞 Ros


Thank you  glad you like it


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just saw you cute dress, how adorable and thanks for sharing another one of your wonderful patterns.


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

So cute and thank you!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Very cute. Would it be hard to upsize to a 3 o r 4 years size. New baby on the way and a 3 year old in the house already. It would be nice to make matching dresses and cardigans.


----------

